
Carl Sagan and Ann Druyan's Ultimate Mix Tape (2010) - benbreen
http://www.npr.org/2010/02/12/123534818/carl-sagan-and-ann-druyans-ultimate-mix-tape/
======
suprjami
I thought this was going to be about
[http://symphonyofscience.com/](http://symphonyofscience.com/)

